# تعرف على الفرق بين 64bit و 32bit ( نظام التشغيل )



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

تعرف على الفرق بين 64bit و 32bit ( نظام التشغيل )​​






من المعلومات العامة أن أنظمة الكمبيوتر تطورت من بيئة 8 بت إلى 16 بت في الثمانينات وفي التسعينات التي شهدت نقلة أخرى من 16 بت إلى 32 بت وها نحن الآن ننتقل إلى 64 بت .

وقد بدأ هذا التحول لتقنية 64 بت تحديداً في سبتمبر عام 2003 مع طرح معالج AMD Athlon 64 مع إصدار بيتا من Windows XP 64-Bit، ثم تم طرح ويندوز إكس بي 64 بت بالإصدار RC2 الذي طرح مع معالجات إنتل بنتيوم 64 والمشار إليها بتقنية EM64T، ثم معالجات الكمبيوتر الدفتري AMD Turion،ومعالجات ثنائية النواة Pentium D 
لن يتيح ويندوز إكس بي 64 بت الترقية من الإصدارات القديمة من ويندوز بما فيها ويندوز اكس بي، بل يتطلب تثبيتا كاملاً على هارد خالي من أية معلومات . 
وعند الطرح الرسمي لـ Windows XP Pro 64bit فلن تستفيد منه فعلياً إلا التطبيقات التي تم تصميمها لتقدم تحسنا في الأداء .
كما أنه 64bit يتولى معالجة كميات أكبر من البيانات بدرجات ملحوظة مثل الألعاب والفيديو والصوت. ولذلك فإن مايكروسوفت شرعت في تحفيز المطورين لتحويل برامجهم الحالية والقادمة إلى منصة 64 بت .. مع العلم أن واجهة التطبيق في كل من ويندوز 32 بت وويندوز 64 بت هي ذاتها، وستطرح مايكروسوفت أداة البرمجة Visual Studio 2005 (Whidbey)، و Virtual PC 2004 Service Pack 2
يحقق ويندوز 64 بت توافقه مع تطبيقات ويندوز 32 بت من خلال ميزة المحاكاة التي تدعى Windows-32-on-Windows-64 (WOW64) وهي طبقة محاكاة تؤمن توافقا بين الفروقات فيهما خاصة تلك المرتبطة بالاتصال بين العمليات المشتركة وهناك أيضا أداة توجيه السجل registry redirector، حيث يوجد في ويندوز 64 بت فرعين منفصلين في السجل لمفتاح HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software، 
الأولى تستخدمها تطبيقات 64 بت الأصيلة والثانية لتطبيقات 32 بت ليتاح للأخيرة التعرف على المصادر والنظام وكأنه ويندوز 32 بت، دون أن تتعرف على تبدلات في أجهزة 64 بت. 
وعادة ما تستخد\م تطبيقات 64 بت وحدها دليل c:\Program Files، بينما يتم تثبيت تطبيقات 32 بت في الدليل c:\Program Files (x86)".، ومن المفيد معرفة ذلك 







بدآت التطبيقات التعامل الفعلي مع إصدار 64 بت مثل اللألعاب والبرامج ومضادات الفيروسات وغيرها .. كما تم إصدار أوفيس يعمل بـ 64 بت من مايكروسوفت .
أما كروت الشاشة مثل نفيديا وATI والوسائط الأخرى مثل كروت الصوت والموديوم وغيرها من عتاد الجهاز فقد بدأت بتقديم بعض برامج تتوافق مع نظام التشغيل 64 بت.
تقلص الذاكرة الأكبر عملية قراءة البيانات من القرص الصلب (input/output- read/writes) كما تسرع الوصول إلى البيانات ومعالجتها. ولذلك تستفيد من حوسبة 64 بت التطبيقات التي تستدعي تعاملات كثيفة في البيانات مثل قواعد البيانات والتطبيقات الكبيرة إلى جانب الألعاب ثلاثية الأبعاد والفيديو والرسوم . 

قدمت كل من Intel وAMD معالجات بدعم مزدوج لبرامج 32 و64 بت 
وكذلك هو حال نظام تشغيل مايكروسوفت. لكن مايكروسوفت تخلت عن دعم الدوس وبرامج 16 بت بصورة كلية في نظام التشغيل الجديد . 
وقد غابت عن هذا الإصدار النهائية كل من النظام الثانوي Windows on Windows (WOW)، وآلة ويندوز الافتراضية Windows Virtual Machine (VM)، اللتان تدعمان تشغيل دوس وبرامج ويندوز القديمة من فئة 16 بت، وبذلك لن يتاح تشغيل هذه نهائيا .
ويمكن التعامل بين تطبيقات 32 بت وتطبيقات 64 بت من خلال عمليات القص والنسخ 
ولكن بطبيعة الحال عمليات 32 بت لا يمكنها استدعاء مكتبات 64 بت ، وكذلك لا يمكن لعمليات 64 بت استدعاء مكتبات 32 بت. 
ستستفيد التطبيقات التي تعتمد على الكتابة والقراءة من القرص بمقدار خمسين ضعفا في سرعة أدائها. كما تخلت مايكروسوفت هنا عن بعض بروتوكولات الشبكة التي يندر استخدامها مثل NetBEUI و AppleTalk و IPX وspx كما أن العديد من برامج 32 بت التي تعتمد على أدوات تثبيت قديمة من فئة 16 بت بما فيها برامج مايكروسوفت مثل Photo Story 3 و Windows XP PowerToys لن تعمل في الإصدار النهائي. عدا عن ذلك فإن معظم برامج 32 بت ستعمل دون مشاكل إلا من بعض العقبات البسيطة . 
أما مشاكل الأجهزة فهي تتلخص في أن معظم المشغلات من نوع 32 بت لن تعمل أيضا. 
ويوجد إنترنت إكسبلورر إصدار آخر خاص بالـ 64 بت ، إضافة للإصدار الحالي 32 بت .

التطور ينعكس إيجاباً على عمل الجهاز والإستفادة القصوى من إمكاناته وقدراته خاصة في التطبيقات الضخمة مثل مونتاج الفيديو والجرافيكس وحتى الألعاب . 
فلم يكن يتخيل أحد خلال بداية التسعينات أن يصل جهاز الكمبيوتر إلى ما وصل له حالياً , فبإمكان المستخدم حالياً عمل مونتاج للفيديو على جهازه إضافة إلى الألعاب التي تحاكي جزءاً من الواقع كالسرعة والمؤثرات الأقرب للواقعية .
ساهم بذلك التطور التقني الذي رافقه تطور في البرمجة .



المعالجات الداعمة لـ 64 بت متوفرة .. ولكن بقي الاعتماد الفعلي على تقنية 64 بت، ولكن مع توفر نظام التشغيل والبرامج التي تدعم حوسبة 64، 
الذاكرة من أهم فوائد بيئة 64 بت. حيث يمكن لمعالج 64 بت أن يتعامل مع بيانات وتعليمات بوحدات من 64 بت خلال كل دورة لساعة المعالج، كما أنه يصبح قادرا على التعامل مع سعة كبيرة من الذاكرة لمعالجة عمليات أكبر من معالج يعتمد على 32 بت لكل دورة . 
لا يتقيد ويندوز إكس بي 64 بت، بحدود الذاكرة المفروضة كـ 4 جيجابايت كما في ويندوز إكس بي السابق، بل يتيح سعة ضخمة تصل لغاية 32 غيغابايت .. وذاكرة افتراضية بسعة 512 تيرابايت ويعتمد ذلك على دعم اللوحة الأم .
تتيح سعة الذاكرة الضخمة الحصول على سرعة أكبر بصورة مذهلة في تشغيل بعض المهام 
يتميز كذلك بقدرات جيدة في المحافظة على البيانات النشطة واللازمة في ذاكرة النظام العشوائية 
وكلما قدمت المزيد من الذاكرة لهذه الأنظمة كلما ساهمت بالإحتفاظ بحجم بيانات أكبر لسرعة إستدعائها ، وتعد أسرع بآلاف المرات من القرص الصلب الذي يحتاج لعمليات ميكانيكية لجلب المعلومات . 
مع العلم أن الذاكرة الافتراضية للقرص الصلب ذات سرعة أقل من الذاكرة العشوائية، وكل شيء لا تتسع له الذاكرة العشوائية سيتحول إلى الذاكرة الافتراضية على القرص الصلب. 
إضافة إلى أن ويندوز يقوم بتشغيل البرامج بسرعة أكبر في الذاكرة العشوائية عند توفر سعة كافية منها، وبالتالي ستقدم ميزة الذاكرة ذات السعة الأكبر سرعة أكبر.

لم يعد هناك دعم لبرامج 16 بت بحيث لن يكون بالإمكان تشغيلها بأي شكل. ويبدو ظاهريا أن ويندوز 64 بت أشبه بويندوز إكس بي إصدار المحترفين مع الترقية SP2 باختلافات بسيطة، فهناك إصدار إنترنت إكسبلورر 64 بت وآخر بإصدار 32 بت بهدف تأمين التوافق إلا أن الملحقات التي تضاف إليه لن تعمل. ينطبق هذا على مشغلات الأجهزة DRIVERS، حيث لا يتوفر إلا عدد محدود من هذه.







صمم ويندوز إكس بي للمحترفين بفئة 64 بت لتلبية المتطلبات العالية للأداء .
ولمن يتطلب عملهم سعة كبيرة من الذاكرة وأداء قويا في مجالات التصميم وتحرير الفيديو الجرافيكس إضافة للألعاب ومحطات العمل المختلفة حيث يتم توفير الوقت . ويتيح لهم نظام التشغيل العمل بنماذج مكتملة ثلاثية الأبعاد بدلا من نماذج متمثلة تسمى wire ***** representation، مع القدرة على المعاينة والعمل فيها مباشرة . 
أما بالنسبة للألعاب فيعتبر ذات الشيء بالنسبة للألعاب ذات المتطلبات العالية التي لا تلبيها هندسة 32 بت حاليا حيث سيكون المجال أكثر رحابه لمصممي الألعاب ومطوريها . 
ويوفر ويندوز 64 بت دعما لذاكرة بسعة 128 غيغابايت مع 16 تيرابايت للذاكرة الافتراضية لتسريع معالجة البيانات بصورة غير مسبوقة.​
يؤمن إصدار ويندوز 64 بت دعم برامج 32 بت من خلال طبقة المحاكاة Windows on Windows 64 (WOW64) x86 emulation layer التي تعزل عمليات 32 بت عن عمليات 64 بت. وتظهر عمليات 32 بت في مدير المهام مع علامة نجمة فوقها (*32). ومن المشاكل التي يمكن أن يواجهها ​


----------



## amad_almalk (28 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الموضوع

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عماد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mr.hima (13 أغسطس 2009)

معلش زيادة فهم 
انا اعرف ان البروسيسور مثلا من الجيل الاول او الجيل التاني او التالت او الرابع p4 او LGA والسرعة بتاعتة 1.8 مثلا او 2.4 مثلا 
والسعة التخزينية cash الكاش 128 او 256او 512 او 1 ميجا او2 ميجا 
وفي حاجة طلعت جديد اسمها ديوال كور بيضاعف الكاش 
وحاجة تاني اسمها كورت تو ديو ودي بضاعف الشرعة والكاش
اما بالنسبة لموضوع ال 23BIT OR 46 BIT ممكن تحدد بالنسبة للكلام اللي انا قلتة يطلع اية 
معلش سامحني ان كنت طولت عليك او كنت فهمتش موضوعك اوي​


----------

